# Where and how to start



## Emilyng (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to this forum. Due to education consideration, I am thinking to move to canada, I have degree in chemistry with 7 years of working experience in quality. I have 2 kids. May I know how to start the process of application, and how to look for jobs in canada? Which area in canada has the job opportunity and good to stay in? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Emilyng (Oct 12, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Emilyng said:


> Hello all, I am new to this forum. Due to education consideration, I am thinking to move to canada, I have degree in chemistry with 7 years of working experience in quality. I have 2 kids. May I know how to start the process of application, and how to look for jobs in canada? Which area in canada has the job opportunity and good to stay in?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1- Homepages of Canadian Chemical Companies

2- Quick Search - Results

3- Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Rock_martin (Sep 16, 2013)

canada lover tell canada special things


----------

